# DPMS Bull 20 forearm



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anybody who owns a DPMS Bull 20 know of any way that I can remove the factory forearm and put a quad rail forearm on?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If it is any thing like my DMPS LR-260 forend, just unscrew it. The free float forend is screwed onto the barrel nut(with the gas tube holes). You might need a strap wrench.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

The thing seriously unscrews? man i swore it was damn near welded to the receiver haha it seems so sturdy


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

It should unscrew at the front of the nut. I guess you can always take the gas block off and take the gas tube out and unscrew the whole thing if you need to, but I am pretty sure it will come off. Maybe apply a little heat if possible. I am not sure if they use loctite. I did when I built my AR-15 and I wish I hadn't because of this exact problem.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

So the forearm is screwed into the barrel nut? is that at the front of the receiver I'm assuming?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would hope your barrel nut wouldn't be at the rear of the receiver. :wink: The barrel slides into the receiver with the indexing stud in the slot cut for it. The barrel nut(savage term) screws on to the threads of the upper receiver to keep the barrel from sliding back out. The nut has threads on the muzzle side that the forearm screws onto. Some might be a one piece affair with forearm and nut as one, but I doubt it since that would be a huge pita for getting the gas tube holes timed correctly. Both of my DPMS brand models are the same as I described.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh I get ya, yeah I have just been curious about putting a quadrail on it, I think that would be sweet haha But the forearm seemed so permanent and sturdy. I think a quadrail assembly would lighten the thing up a bit too dont you think? the stock forearm is pretty heavy. I believe they make free fload quadrails for a bull gun. So you're saying that all I have to do is unscrew the forearm and that's it?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am 100% against the "tricked out" AR. If you want to go for less weight, get the carbon fiber free float tube. Quad rails only lead to lasers, lights, grenade launchers, and tactical ballistic ninja stars!!!


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I would not do that to my bull gun. that would not make any sense. I'd put a bi pod on it that's it. Carbon looks cheasy that's why i'd go withg a quad rail


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That is good to hear! If I had it to do over I would put carbon fiber tubes on both my .223 and 260 uppers. They don't look the greatest, but they are nice and smooth and they don't get cold like metal floats.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Savage260 said:


> I am 100% against the "tricked out" AR. If you want to go for less weight, get the carbon fiber free float tube. Quad rails only lead to lasers, lights, grenade launchers, and tactical ballistic ninja stars!!!


Yeah what Savage 260 said, plus the quad rails are SHARP to hold onto.

The other thing about a Carbon Fiber Free Float Tube is they are not as cold to hold onto as an Aluminum Free Float Tube in the winter.

Larry


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Quad rails arent sharp if they come with the rubber pads to hold onto.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Rubber pads= More weight.

If you really want weight reduction the only way to go is the carbon fiber. If the look bothers you that badly just get a rattle can and spray it.

The only gripe I had with my Sweet 16 bull was that it was too barrel heavy. I wish I had put a CF tube on it, I probably would have kept it. It was a great shooter.


----------

